# كيفية عمل وتخطيط جداول و خطط الصيانة



## captainhass (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة فى صيانة الشاحنات أو السيارات بصفة عامة
ايضاح كيفية عمل جداول و برامج صيانة

لدى عدد من شاحنات Merceds Benz Actros جديدة
لدى operation manual 
و Maintenance booklet

اريد عمل برنامج صيانة كامل
مع العلم بأنى قرأت manuals ووجدت أن بعض الأجزاء مكتوب صيانتها بنظام hours
و الاخر بالأشهر أو السنوات أو الكيلومترات

اريد توحيد الصيانة بنظام الساعات
مع العلم بأن الشاحنات مزودة بنظام Telligent للصيانة مع On-board computer

ارجو من من يستطيع أن يفيدنى بخبرته و أن يرفق مثالا لخطة أو جدول صيانة حقيقى يمكن أن اسير على نهجه واذا كان هناك كتالوجات أخرى من المفترض قرائتها.

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 مارس 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اطلع على الرابط ادناه اتمنى ان يفيدك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t242802.html


----------



## captainhass (4 مارس 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اطلع على الرابط ادناه اتمنى ان يفيدك
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t242802.html



جزاكم الله كل خير
و لكنه غير كافى اطلاقا لأنى أريد جدول للصيانة الكاملة 

مثال

جدول به صيانة جميع الاجزاء و مواعيد صيانتها 
أى برنامج للصيانة و ليس الادارة فقط 

لأن بصراحة الكتالوج شتتنى لتعدد الانظمة بين ساعات وسنوات وكيلومترات​


----------



## abomohanad01 (15 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## amani66 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

لم ياتيك اي رد شافي لابد أن الموضوع صعب خسارة:71:


----------



## مودى جاك (4 يناير 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## الأشمونى (4 فبراير 2013)

مشكور
بس الرابط غير موجود
ياريت تضع الرابط مرة اخرى
على خالص تحياتى واسمى تقدير


----------

